# Was Progressive having financial problems?



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

Was Progressive having financial problems?
Duke Power is buying , taking over or merging with Progressive (formerly Carolina Power & Light )


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Duke's been on a spending spree for some time now. Could be as simple as that.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Buck Parrish said:


> Was Progressive having financial problems?
> Duke Power is buying , taking over or merging with Progressive (formerly Carolina Power & Light )


Duke is paying many billions for them and also acquires their 12 billion dollar debt. Not exactly sure about the amount but it is billions.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Progress Energy was "worth" about $10B, Duke paid $13B in stock for it, the Progress shareholders scored today. Thsi should be a big boost to building nuclea plants in the South East.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I think under that white uniform, she is going commando.. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I was correct 12.2 billion in debt and paid 13.7 billion on top of that


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Stephanie looks better in real life for sure.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Duke's been on a spending spree for some time now. Could be as simple as that.


Exactly, they are gimungous.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> I think under that white uniform, she is going commando.. :laughing:


Egahds! That picture is in high def or something! That's why I am not getting that sh*t: I don't need my picture so clear to see their blackheads.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Exactly, they are gimungous.


So how long have you been waiting to use that word in a sentence.. :blink:

The word you've entered isn't in the dictionary. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search bar above.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Brand new 1080 HD monitor.. and I am not going to try to change settings..

I spent the last (2) days pushing buttons and I am burnt out..

Anyone else having trouble with the picture??

Just checked resolution.. 1920 X 1080.. too high??


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> So how long have you been waiting to use that word in a sentence.. :blink:


Since before your time, Daddy-O: Ain't you with it?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Look guys if you want to post pictures about non electrical then please start a thread in the Off Topic area. Why do we have to ruin every thread with this stuff. The off topic area is for this please keep it there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Since before your time, Daddy-O: Ain't you with it?


I've been around the block more than a few times and I have never heard that words before.. 

Even the dictionary never heard of it.. :blink:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> I've been around the block more than a few times and I have never heard that words before..
> 
> Even the dictionary never heard of it.. :blink:


that's why it's AFTER your time Daddy-O, you AIN'T with it no more.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis.. she is on every commercial progressive insurance has been running for months.. I won't post pics unless it is in the OFF TOPIC section, if that is what you want..:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> Dennis.. she is on every commercial progressive insurance has been running for months.. I won't post pics unless it is in the OFF TOPIC section, if that is what you want..:thumbsup:


aha! the homeroom teacher is mad at you!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> Dennis.. she is on every commercial progressive insurance has been running for months.. I won't post pics unless it is in the OFF TOPIC section, if that is what you want..:thumbsup:


First off progressive insurance has nothing to do with progress energy. I am all for pictures and fun but I hate reading a thread and have to go thru silliness to get info that I am looking for. It is not fair to the OP either.

You want to post pictures relevant to the thread fine but when almost every thread is derailed it gets frustrating. I am just asking that you consider others that are interested in the topic. 

We have plenty of off topics to tear apart and enjoy.
Thanks.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

not fair b4t, quite being a "thread whore!.


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Talked with a friend who works for Progress energy doing transmission work. He said he didn't think it would affect them. Progress still uses wooden transmission poles that require a lot of maint. Where Duke uses steel towers that dont. But it will now allow them to pull in crews from SC,GA and Fl in storm situations and not use as many contractors.


----------

